# 7 year old all electric HS928



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

I have access to 7 or 8 year old HS928 with electric chute, start and light (battery on board). Just serviced. I've used it extensively in the past, so I have a warm spot in my heart for this unit and know it works well, but it's used for certain...yet well maintained. So I'm not concerned about its condition. 

The guy I'm buying it from has no use for it, but he's not listing it either. I'm in Canada, so factoring this bit of info, what would be a fair price to offer him? Please consider its in great condition, but used quite a bit. Can't say how much exactly, but regularly every winter over the years. 

I'm not worried about converting currency if you are offering advice from the states, it was pretty close (US/Cdn) when it was purchased.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's a confounding question. I'd say in the $500-$400 range, but that's site unseen.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Mine is around the same age, paid $1600 for it. Didn't loose any sleep with that price. Works awesome, and makes the neighbors jelous. ☺


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you can, post some pics to see the condition of it. 
I'd say depending on condition $550-1400.

Also if you post the serial number [email protected] might (he can in US, don't know about Canada) be able to tell the year it was first sold.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Over here in NB they usually go for $1500 - $2000


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

First look at what others are selling for that are comparable. Figure 10-20% less than advertised asking price. A good way to judge fair market value (in the absence of comparable ads) is to look at the price of new units, and judge what percent of useful life remains, then factor in higher maintenance costs for wear items and lack of warranty. I'd also reduce $ more if it was used in gravel and has excessive paint wear or dents or rust. 

A 7 year old well maintained unit probably has about 60% or more life remaining. Use the formula above and you should probably be in the range of pricing it 40% of new replacement. Just my humble opinion without looking at it.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you all. That gives me a starting point! Can't thank you all enough. If anyone else has anything to add to the conversation post away, it will take me a couple days to figure out what I will be doing. 

Great point on the Gravel. There has been gravel use. Though no dents, just some missing paint in the chute, par for the course I guess!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Magnum I hope you will have two red machines then when the snow falls.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanky said:


> Magnum I hope you will have two red machines then when the snow falls.


You can never EVER have enough red!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

MagnumB said:


> You can never EVER have enough red!



All of us Toro owners agree :icon-hgtg:


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I missed the part about it being a TCD model, figure more like $2000 - $2500


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

94EG8 said:


> I missed the part about it being a TCD model, figure more like $2000 - $2500



.....hmy:......are you the seller of said machine !!!! :icon_whistling:


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

nwcove said:


> .....hmy:......are you the seller of said machine !!!! :icon_whistling:


Ya, that price seems high....

Let me digress for a moment - I certainly feel every Honda owner wishes they could use the crap out of a machine for 7 or 8 years then sell it for 1k below retail (at the time) :wavetowel2: hahaha I think any owner of RED power equipment (toro too) feels that way though 

It's only going to need more maintenance, it's seen acreage use for its life and on a gravel drive no less, but usually over a snow/ice base. 

It's really hard to categorically value electronic complexity, since while it was well monetized by Honda, they are higher complexity wear items, thus higher repair costs associated with them when they fail...which may or may not happen. The electric stuff is nice, but it's a bit like selling a hot tub with your house. Your not going to get your money out of it realistically. But it's a darn nice thing to have. 

I also have a 2015 Toro 1128 - it will do everything the Honda will. It's even faster in the chute department, but the tangible Honda love thing runs deep in my veins...thus why I'd add this to my fleet. 

There has been a wide variety of pricing. I feel like based on current condition. I'd offer 750. I don't know if that's exactly fair or not...seems prices run the gamut, but it would be a price I'm comfortable offering. Who knows if he will take it however, if I have something big go in the hydro next year...id feel pretty sorry for myself if I bout it for 1500. 

The main point in evaluating price is that it's not a hanger queen by any stretch. It's had consistent use year in and year out (though not commercial use).

Let me know what you guys think, even if you think I'm nuts offering that price.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

with the history of the machine that you are lucky enough to know, i personally would be comfortably uncomfortable buying it at the price you mention . jmo


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Used Honda blowers don't come up very often by me. When they do, you can be sure the seller is going to ask an insane amount for a generally poorly maintained unit. If its in bad shape, $750 would be on the low end for a 928, and I would imagine the price would be hundreds more with an electric chute.

Search "Honda Snowblower" on eBay and look at the sold prices for completed listings. It's really remarkable what people pay for these machines. Beat up or not, hydros generally start at $800 for a worn base 624. It's silly to think people are paying cheap new snowblower money for a 20 some year old unit thats in terrible condition and possibly near end of useful life.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

MagnumB said:


> Ya, that price seems high....


That's the range I'm seeing them in locally. With the current economic situation being in Alberta you may find a lot more sellers a lot more willing to bargain.

Also to anyone south of the border don't forget these machines were almost $4500 new with the tax over here. A friend of mine picked up a 20 year old HS828TCD for $1500 this fall and that was normal.


----------

